# Yeast Energizer and Nutrient



## montyfox (Jan 26, 2008)

How important are the amounts of yeast energizer and nutrient that are added to the mix? I am getting ready to make 1 gallon of a straight batch of mead and have two recipes (one from the web and one from Ken Schramm's book). The web recipe calls for 6ml of both while Ken's book calls for a much less amount (1 to 2 ml). How important is this and what happens if you add to much or too little?


Monty


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2008)

Ive always read and used 1 tsp of nutrient per gallon and 1/2 tsp of energizer per gallon. I dont think going a little over those amounts would do much but I wouldnt stray to far.


----------



## masta (Jan 26, 2008)

As I am sure you have read when making mead adding nutrient and energizer is important as honey is lacking the both the nitrogen, vitamins, and other compounds the yeast needs.

For a 1 gallon batch I would use both at a rate of 1/2 tsp/2.5 ml as this seems more in line with what I have read regarding dosages.


Too little of either energizer or nutrient the yeast could not multiply properly and increase fermentation time or worst case not complete the fermentation.


Too much could lead to off flavors and increase aging time.


Pitching more yeast with making mead compared to wine is what I have done and one 5 gram packet is *not too much* for a gallon.


----------



## montyfox (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. This sound more in line with what I've read in Ken Schramm's book. I'm going to the kitchen now to get started. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2008)

Masta's the man to listen to but every package of nutrient Ive ever bought said 1 tsp per gallon and Energizer always said 1/2 tsp but Id listen to the man.


----------



## meadlips (Mar 1, 2008)

hmmm, my wyeast nutrient bottle says 1/2 tsp per gal. What's the deal lucille?


----------



## meadlips (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm sorry. it actually says 1/2 tsp per 5 gallons. that was the discrepency. if all the recipes say 1 tsp per gal. why would the manufacturer say 1/2 per 5 gal.? Is it high potency?

*Edited by: meadlips *


----------

